# GSG Debuts Monthly Apparel Decorating Publication



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is now spreading the word about the latest products, trends, and technical advances in a monthly publication for the decorated apparel community. The GSG Pulse keeps readers up to date on new offerings, special pricing and hot deals to help businesses stay in the forefront of the industry.

The Pulse is offered in print and electronic versions for delivery by mail or email to best accommodate your needs. If you would like to start receiving it, contact us at [email protected]. The newsletter also will be available for viewing or downloading. For the apparel version, go to [media]http://www.gogsg.com/UserFiles/Files/ThePulse_August2014_Tex_Web.pdf[/media]. There also is a sign version. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at GoGSG | GoGSG.


----------

